# QLD: Longtail (at last)



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been trying to catch a longtail tuna for about six weeks from around Caloundra, but as others have posted, the fish have either been elsewhere, or really flighty. So, last night I checked the forecast and it looked okay, with 10 to 15 knot south-easters with a small to moderate swell predicted for Caloundra. I loaded the AI on Saturday night and was on the road by 3.45am Sunday. When I arrived at Moffat Beach at 5.15am I was surprised to find the car park empty. It was also surprising to see the moderate to large shore dump. 
Not deterred, I set up and rigged up my gear, waited a bit longer to see if anyone else thought the conditions were doable, and upon noticing that the car park was still empty at 6.15am, I decided the back myself and head out. The launch was not perfect through the sizeable sets, and I lost my new, old sunnies (having lost my old, old sunnies in a surf launch at Straddie at Christmas) and my water bottle to the waves. Once out the back I had serious doubts whether I would be able to get back in, as a series of rather large sets rolled through. 
Anyway, I set sail for Brays Rock and threw out my Rapala x-rap in the hope of snaring a longtail.
As the first rain squall hit me, and the chop threw spray over the yak I was considering turning around and heading in, but then I saw some birds working about 100 metres past the shark buoys. As usual, it was all quiet by the time that I got there, so I resumed a course for Brays, and made good speed as the wind was a (surprisingly!) stiff south-wester. 
Upon reaching Brays I saw three distinct bait schools being worked by fish and birds. Unlike the past six weeks, the bait was staying in the same place for a few minutes at a time. I trolled the x-rap past the first two schools without a hit. Thinking they might by mack tuna, or small tailor feeding, I wound in my heavy gear and grabbed my medium gear, with 20lb braid, and 20 lb leader with a 3-inch soft plastic on it. I had used this outfit for snapper over the past six weeks and it had proved perfect for tackling snapper up to 70cm. I had serious doubts on how it would handle an LT over 7kg.
A new boil up occurred just south of Brays and after charging over I got my plastic just within range of the school. As the lure hit the water I remember thinking, "If I get a big LT on this gear I'll be in all sorts of trouble". WHACK!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. oh oh. 
The first run almost spooled me as the fish headed for Moreton Island. I had to peddle like mad to keep up with it. The fish took about 80 metres of line before I managed to get up to speed. Knowing that it had to be an LT, I glanced at my watch and saw that it was 7.12am. Knowing that it was almost certainly an LT, I knew that a standard fight would last between 25 and 30 minutes. The fish was making some blistering runs, which made me think that I was outclassed with this outfit. 
Yakkers often post about settling in for the long fight, but I found nothing settling about any of the next 55 minutes. I was constantly thinking that my leader would give out or that I would get run over by a cargo ship that decided to head towards Brisbane on the landward side of the blinker. Moreover, my rod just wasn't heavy enough to turn the fish's head. Long story short I ended up out beyond the blinker in the shipping lane, terrified that one of the three cargo ships that I could see would run me over. After getting the LT next to the yak twice, and losing my grip on its tail twice, on my third attempt I managed to grab the fish and haul it on board. It was now 8.05am and I was over 1km or so from where I started.
Upon inspection, the lure was firmly hooked in the corner of its mouth, but the Platypus 20lb mono had not frayed, which I thought was the most surprising thing of all. I've got to give credit where its due, and that line really probably deserves a lot of the credit. 








Given that my fish bag was completely full (I had turned down the option of purchasing a large precision pack only yesterday - I said that I could not justify it), I set sail for Moffat and headed in. The swell had dropped considerably, and the landing was easy.
The LT was just over 100cm, and weighed 12kg. A new PB, and my first LT in two years. 
For those who are interested, its stomach was full of an assortment of food, including prawns, very small fish, and some larger 3 inch or so fish, which means that this fish was not a finicky feeder.
Looking forward to a sushi and sashimi dinner tonight!


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Bloody tops mate, well done to ya!!!!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Well done bud - fortune favours the brave...and the persistent. Thats a cracker fish and time to update your PB list ;P
If you don't mind, what colour x-rap are you trolling? They seem to be a fave amoungst the sunny coast trollers.

Well done champ

Cheers
Steve


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

good fish,good read,good day out cheers greg


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Steve,
The snapper and LTs that have been hooked around Caloundra have been hitting blue plastics and hard bodies, and that is what I was using today. However, I did not get a hit on the blue x-rap even after skirting two schools of bait. I think it might be a bit big compared to what reasonably small local bait fish. 
Alex


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great fish and report Alex. I know that nervous last ten minutes or so on light leader only too well. Ive gone up to 40lb leader on my 20lb stick these days because of it.
On a light stick, once they stop their runs try using the pedals to get in front of them and turn their head. Constantly changing direction on them seems to confuse them and get them up faster.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great fish there, I can't wait till I get the opportunity to try chase them. I'm up at sunshine beach this weekend but the swell isn't looking very friendly for my time there  Guess its the passage and dreaming of what could have been.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great story Alex.

I'm a two longtail only man (not a Paulo), and am looking forward to, more than ever after your report, of scoring no's 3, 4 , 5 ..... They go so hard, for so long!

I dream on.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Good read, telling pix, nice fish.

Thanks for reporting. I love tuna reports.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Good on you Alex. I drove past the headland at about 8 and it looked good. Wondered if anyone had been out as couldn't see anyone then. You were obviously a fair way out. Can't beat the sashimi from one of those speedsters.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done on the Tuna Alex.
You truly deserve it by the effort you put in. Good read as well.
I am not to surprise that you were there by yourself. I go by Cape Moreton weather on Coastwatch.
At 6am it was 15knots S with 20knots Gusts. Between 5am and 6am it was slightly higher. 7am it dropped to 11knots SSW with 17 knots gusts and 8am it was 12knots SW with 15 knot gusts.
So it actually got a bit better as the morning progressed for you. So your luck was working Sunday.
I use 20lb mono with a 40lb leader and have the drag set at 7lbs, at that drag you should cut your time down to 30mins.
I use a 3lt Milk bottle filled with water to test the drag.
I know others who pull them in quicker with lighter line, but I like to play it safe with the knots and Tuna don't try to reef you.
Hopeful I see you out there with another one on.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice work bigalex..been wanting to get up there and get amoungst em..good to know the LT's 's are still around and feeding.
what weight jig head were you casting with?
love the sound of that first run..

good onya mate
wayno


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top fish Alex. A just reward for a hea of effort. Congrats.


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Wayno,
I was using a 1/4 ounce jig head with the strongest hook I could find. Not that I am an expert, but I find jig heads heavier than this tends to sink too quickly, but you do sacrifice casting distance in windy conditions. It is often difficult to find strong hooks with short shanks on them in fishing stores. I think that there really is a gap in the market for jig heads that will hold big pelagic fish, but that have a shank short enough to present a 2 to 3 inch plastic well. 
Cheers
Alex


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

hey alex, thanks for the info.
was hoping to get up sunny coast later for a late arv sesh and tomoz morn but the weather aint looking to good, probs abit of fresh around aswell.
c ya out there 
wayno


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bigalex said:


> Wayno,
> It is often difficult to find strong hooks with short shanks on them in fishing stores. I think that there really is a gap in the market for jig heads that will hold big pelagic fish, but that have a shank short enough to present a 2 to 3 inch plastic well.
> Cheers
> Alex


Alex the TT jigheads in the Headhunter Extreme range, now labelled XH, are very strong hooks. They should take a 5 inch plastic. The 1/0 XH is equivalent in hook size to at least a 2/0 Gamakatsu. Doubt you'd be straightening those.

We (Beekeeper - he put me onto these) use 2/0 XH, with 3 - 5 " plastics, and have never straightened a hook, even on jewies, lontails to 15 kg, and up to 94 cm snapper. For deeper water TT make the XH with hook sizes 3/0, - 9/0, with weights 1/4 oz to 1.5 oz. Try Lureworld (they may not have these listed but Kev has them and will supply via an email or phone order).

LURE WORLD
206 School of Arts Rd 
Redland Bay
Qld 4165

Phone/Fax: 07 3829 2626 
Mobile: 0407 153 380 
Email: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the jig heads. I'll make some enquiries.

Here is a photo of the sushi and sashimi that my wife prepared on Sunday night.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

well earned fish mate, i agree on the platypus line with you, great stuff.


----------

